# how much does IUI cost?



## gorgeous (Oct 5, 2006)

It says it all  im consider doing IUI but dont know about the costs,im in UK so if anyone has any info id greatley appriciate it.
Me and my partner are both fine except since i m/c i have anno cycles sometimes and its taking ages to concieve again!
I am only 21 and have gotten pregnant in the first try last year..what would be our chances?

thanks x x x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

I don't know whether you are going private or through the NHS but I went private and paid £850 per IUI which included all drugs, scans and tests.

The success rate I was told was 10-15% per cycle but that is with injectables (you may not need that) and it also depends on other things like age, for example, but you are young so that is a plus on your side.

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## gorgeous (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow thats a lot of money!!I wouldnt take any drugs or scans,just OPKs and insemination on the day ..Can you tell me a bit about going on NHS?Is there a waiting list?
I dont know much about how to get all that moving?What do i tell my gyno?What if i go private?Who do i contact?I need all the info


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi 

my clinic charge £580 for first IUI (include consutlantion) and £400 for following ones (this incs bloods and scans)

the success rate we were told as well is about 10-15% per cycle

nhs waiting lists vary from area to area

are you under an nhs gyne/fertility clinic? 

they may want to give you some drugs to help ovulation (maybe just clomid)as im guessing you sometimes have anovulatry cycle at times?

have you had any fertility treatment as yet?

hugs

Mez
xx


----------



## gorgeous (Oct 5, 2006)

No i havent had any fertility drugs,i ovulated normally untill i m/c but since then the only problem is high prolactin,which screws my ovulation sometimes  Ive only seen my gyno once and im seeing him again in about 10 days,so we'll see what we'll do.I would like to try bromocroptine until December for prolactin,then Clomid for 2-3 months and if nothing happens IUI.

I am only young so i hope there isnt a problem  but i think IUI would speed things up.I would consider doing a natural IUI,no eds,no scans,no drugs nothing just normal insemenation.

How do i start everything off?I have no experience with this


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

when you see your gyne talk to them about having clomid for a few months and timed sex and ask if this doesnt work what your options are? as you may fiund due to your age they wont fund any treatment for you however you may find they will- like i say every area is differant on its rules.

dont worry about your age however be preparded you may hear "your young you have plenty of time" as i did hear this alot!!!! 

xxx


----------

